# Ring Finger Hunter by Bill Hays!



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Well, I think i've shot my new toy enough to have a true opinion on it 

I ordered mine second hand from MJ, in from what i can see perfect condition.

Mine was set up for tubes in ballistic grade black g10.

I had a bit of issue making a tube set, because of injuries in the elbow i dont have the physical strength to pull a double 2040 set accurately.
So i settled for a psuedo taper which..... *sigh* took me a while to get right (THANKS S.S. Slinger!)

I'm also using a leon13 pouch, which flings the 9.5mm with perfect releases.

Onto the actual review; Well. This is my favorite slingshot i own, and the most comfortable.

Its a small shooter, about the size i expected, But it literally fits my hand perfectly, I cant think of anything to make it more comfy.

Its extremely dense, and heavy for its size, And INSANELY strong. Later in my shooting session, trying to change my style to see if it was more comfy. I suffered a fork hit.
This was at full draw, and almost a perfectly optimized tubeset. and there's a tinnyy little scratch, it would probably sand out in a second.

Now, onto the accuracy. Some say that the frame doesn't change your accuracy, and its the bands, pouch and technique. I say LIES. Every other frame, whether its with tubes, theraband gold, blue, silver, black. Has been nowhere as accurate as this.

It is a incredibly well crafted shooter and peice of art. I wouldn't shoot it as often if it was made of wood or so.

I am incredibly pleased with this shooter. And grateful to SSF members for being so kind with information, and MJ with his prices.

Heres my rating:
Aesthetics: 4/5

Comfort: 5/5
Material: 5/5

Craftsmanship: 5/5

Value for money: (for me this differs then a new model, so there is 2 ratings) My price: 5/5 Regular price: 4/5

*Overall rating:*

*95/100!*

Thanks for reading, I apologize for no pictures of my own. My camera is still playing up (if BH wants me to remove there pictures PM me and i'l do so happily) :


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I'm jealous.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for your review my friend..glad you have a shooter you like & fits you so well..

As for my self I still have a few small issues with hand fit for a shooter...I have a few shooters in my collection now

I can say there are 2 I can shoot pretty well..But still need a comfort fit....Be Well my friend..Sling some ammo down range

Happy Shooting...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Man, I'm glad you're having fun with it!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Man, I'm glad you're having fun with it!


How can i not?!

Awesome design and craftsmanship bill, thanks!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That's the kind of review that persuades me to buy that thing  Then I realize the postage, tax etc. and realize that these costs are equal (or higher) then the price of the slingshot :violin:

Anyway, maybe once...


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Tried to find it, but it's not offered on pocketpredator any more.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That one is more of a semi-custom model. I usually have a little material left over after cutting up a G10 board... and this is one of the things I sometimes make with the excess... usually I make a kid's slingshot for either my Son or one of the other kids around all the time.

The cost for one of these varies depending on materials and time to make it... so you'll have to inquire with my Wife at [email protected] to set up up with one.



stej said:


> Tried to find it, but it's not offered on pocketpredator any more.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

stej said:


> That's the kind of review that persuades me to buy that thing  Then I realize the postage, tax etc. and realize that these costs are equal (or higher) then the price of the slingshot :violin:
> 
> Anyway, maybe once...


This is one of the more pricey models, made out of ballistic grade G10.

So i think originally its around $100. Shipping is about $20ish i think.

I got this second hand as mentioned, so i saved a butt ton of cash lol


----------

